# 2, male dumbos in Ohio



## StarryNight55 (Feb 14, 2008)

State/Region: Ohio
City/Town: Willougby
Number of rats: 2
Gender: male
Age(s): 7 weeks
Name(s): n/a
Colours: One rex pew and one standard platnuim
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: They are from a litter born to a rescue
Temperament: Amazing! They are super sweet
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: They can, but I would love them to go together.
Transport available: maybe
Other: I can email pictures
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: $10 for both


----------

